# Cornbeef hash



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

I have found tons of recipies on makeing cornbeef with a brisket and makeing cornbeef hash, we are going to make it just wondering if anyone has experience with canning and or dehydrating it.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Nope..... sure don't....
But I'm going to subscribe to this thread so I can learn something about it!

Corned beef hash is one step shy of ambrosia!

I'd be _very_ interested to learn how well it cans up!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have canned corned beef but not hash.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I have canned corned beef but not hash.


How well does it can?

I'm theorizing that (since brisket isn't notorious for tenderness) that it would almost have to get more tender and flavorful with the process....

My question would be, if canning hash, what would be the condition of the onion, potato, peppers, and other soft veggies if the hash were canned "assembled"?

(we just started canning, so I'm really asking!)

Thanks!


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

I make and freeze it I would guess the veggies will be mushy because of the small size. But all of the veggies dry well you could just can the corned beef .

Sent from my RCT6378W2 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## BlueFeather (Jan 9, 2013)

I have canned quite a bit of corned beef since hubby loves the stuff. Haven't done the hash. I use the flat cuts not point. Cut into big chunks and toss the seasonings with it all in a bowl to coat the chunks. Put in pint jars and add 3 T of water to each jar and can. The extra water keeps the top of the meat from getting dry. I have probably 8 cases of the stuff on the shelf. I just throw it in with fried taters and onions for hubby, sometimes I add sliced sweet red peppers. It is always very tender and tastes much better than the commercially canned corned beef. He loves it on sandwiches too. I boil it for 10 min then put in a container in fridge to cool for later. Yummy.


----------



## bbrider (Sep 27, 2013)

We have quite a bit of canned corned beef. We buy the 15 lbs piece and have dinner, then can the rest. We remove most of the fat, cut into 1" square strips and fill a quart jar. We add a spoon of pickling spices, water to the 3/4 full or so and can. Remove the ring as soon as the jars are cool enough. Wash jars and rings after everything is completely cool to remove grease, replace rings and enjoy! We were recently given a can sealer that seals #2 & 3 cans. Now I need to find a supplier for the cans.

Sent from my C811 4G using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Outpost said:


> How well does it can?
> 
> I'm theorizing that (since brisket isn't notorious for tenderness) that it would almost have to get more tender and flavorful with the process....
> 
> ...


I cook the beef in a beer broth then shred and pack the jars. The beer broth it was cooked in is poured in the jars then I pressure can them. It comes out NICE. I heat it on the stove with more beer broth and add cabbage and carrots.

I would can just the meat by itself. You get more meat in the jar that way.  Plus you can add fresh veggies when you cook it to suit your personal tastes (and it will help make the dish taste more like fresh this way rather than mushy from a jar).


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Outpost said:


> since brisket isn't notorious for tenderness


If you add meat tenderizer to a marinade and let the brisket soak overnight before cooking it will fix that tenderness problem right up.



talob said:


> I have found tons of recipies on makeing cornbeef with a brisket and makeing cornbeef hash, we are going to make it just wondering if anyone has experience with canning and or dehydrating it.


We dont make cornedbeef hash but I have dehydrted the stuff out of cans(store bought), I know it isn't anything close to home made but.....

The canned(store bought) has a bit of fat in it but if you spread it on fruit leather trays lined with several layers of paper towel it will drain as it heats up and dehydrates.

I cant say I was too wild about the taste of the end product but corned beef hash(home made or canned) isn't a regular part of our diet so I dont think my taste test would be a valid point to consider.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

So it looks like the way to go would be just cann the cornbeef then add dehydrated potatos when you want hash, still may have to try Davarm's idea and just make it up then dehydrate, gonna have to experiment again.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I cook the beef in a beer broth then shred and pack the jars. The beer broth it was cooked in is poured in the jars then I pressure can them. It comes out NICE. I heat it on the stove with more beer broth and add cabbage and carrots.


Now *THAT* sounds *GOOD!*



Grimm said:


> I would can just the meat by itself. You get more meat in the jar that way.  Plus you can add fresh veggies when you cook it to suit your personal tastes (and it will help make the dish taste more like fresh this way rather than mushy from a jar).


I'm *definitely* going to take your advice. It makes a LOT of sense! 
(and sounds absolutely fantastic!)

*Thank You!*


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Outpost said:


> Now *THAT* sounds *GOOD!*
> 
> I'm *definitely* going to take your advice. It makes a LOT of sense!
> (and sounds absolutely fantastic!)
> ...


No problem.

Plus shredding the beef allows you to remove excess fat before canning.


----------



## DebCath (Aug 27, 2012)

I might have missed it posted already, but did someone have a link to a good recipe for making corned beef and also the hash, please? They are popular here is as well. 

I am wondering also, how to store the other ingredients near each other for grabbing to make it. I am thinking that the potatoes and onions would do well in oven canning? They would be pre-mixed, nearby, and in the same container type. 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

DebCath said:


> I might have missed it posted already, but did someone have a link to a good recipe for making corned beef and also the hash, please? They are popular here is as well.
> 
> I am wondering also, how to store the other ingredients near each other for grabbing to make it. I am thinking that the potatoes and onions would do well in oven canning? They would be pre-mixed, nearby, and in the same container type.
> 
> ...


I did a Bing search and came up with a ton of recipies on makeing cornbeef, from what I'm seeing the best way to make hash would be to just dehydrate the potatos and add when you want cornbeef hash, it looks like thats the way we are gonna do it.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

talob said:


> I did a Bing search and came up with a ton of recipies on makeing cornbeef, from what I'm seeing the best way to make hash would be to just dehydrate the potatos and add when you want cornbeef hash, it looks like thats the way we are gonna do it.


OH, and the cornbeef would be canned.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I've canned my own corned moose and it turned out well. I found that heating it by boiling till warm removed a bunch of salt. I try boiling it first as others here do. 

A buddy of mine cans corned beef hash and gives me a jar on occasion. His potatoes hold together just fine. I keep the fried or poached eggs in their original packaging ti just before use.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Caribou said:


> I've canned my own corned moose and it turned out well. I found that heating it by boiling till warm removed a bunch of salt. I try boiling it first as others here do.
> 
> A buddy of mine cans corned beef hash and gives me a jar on occasion. His potatoes hold together just fine. I keep the fried or poached eggs in their original packaging ti just before use.


Corned Moose? LMAO. I'm sorry Caribou I'm sure it's very good. It just struck me as funny. Don't ask me why, I don't know.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

camo2460 said:


> Corned Moose? LMAO. I'm sorry Caribou I'm sure it's very good. It just struck me as funny. Don't ask me why, I don't know.


I'm wondering how you fold the antlers to fit the moose into a can ...


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

IlliniWarrior said:


> I'm wondering how you fold the antlers to fit the moose into a can ...


You obviously use smaller jars than I do. :laugh:

If you think that's funny, corned caribou is great also.


----------



## TheManComesAround (Jun 18, 2013)

Had a friend show up to camp with Corned Venison once...hands down the best piece of corned anything I've ever had. Shared his brine recipe with me, so each year, I corn a whole brisket, a whole eye of the round, and a bunch of pork spareribs. The fam kind of likes it when we come out for St. Patrick's....


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

IlliniWarrior said:


> I'm wondering how you fold the antlers to fit the moose into a can ...


You've got to use a good-quality grinder!


----------

